# winter parking



## griz400 (Dec 31, 2017)

Harry and Martha drank their coffee as they listened to the morning weather report.

"There will be three to five inches of snow today. You must park your cars on the odd-numbered side of the street."

Harry got up from his coffee to move the car.

Two days later, they sat down with their cup of coffee and listened the weather forecast.

"There will be two to four inches of snow today. You must park your cars on the even-numbered side of the street."
Harry got up from his coffee to move the car.

Three days later, they tuned in to the weather report.

"There will be six to eight inches of snow today. You must park your cars on the... ." The power went off.

He said to Martha, "What am I going to do now?"

Martha said, "Just leave the car in the garage."


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for my morning laugh!!
Gary


----------

